# Just out of interest



## Old Griz (Jan 16, 2005)

What resolution do you have your computer monitor set to???
I recently got into an argument via email over a "self proclaimed" expert on webdesign and how the "real" world does things.. LOL
Just curious about what you all do..


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm with the majority, 1024x768. Now that I wear glasses, we'll see what the future holds.


----------



## BogBean (Jan 16, 2005)

1024x768 with 32bpp color


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 16, 2005)

I've tried 1024x768 and don't like it at all . 800x600 fills the screen much better .


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm at 1024 x 768.  I know my mom and brother use 800 x 600, so websites are better designed for that resolution since a lot of people (buyers of stuff!) still use it.  My website squeaks over in width, so on their screens, you have to scroll to see it all.  Most sites work fine at either resolution.  Tables are the big thing to watch on width for.

Another thing to watch for is a lot of people are now using Mozilla.  I have 12% of my last thousand visitors using that.  I had to rewrite all my pages to get them to work correctly for Mozilla.  It's a free download, so it's easy to test a site.  Small changes from Explorer really messed with placement of things.  My header didn't post correctly on every single page.  I also have some pictures that rely on mouse over alt text descriptions that don't work in Mozilla.  I'll need to come up with a different way of doing those.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 16, 2005)

When the old (7yrs) computer died, I convinced my wife we needed a new computer.  It recommends 1280 x1024...  Did increase the type size in message and appearance.  Old eyes...[]


----------



## paleydp (Jan 16, 2005)

1024 x 768 on a 19" monitor, and I have text size in my browser set to "Larger" (so glad this site is written to that compatibility - Thanks again, Jeff, for the great job you're doing here!)


----------



## RockyHa (Jan 16, 2005)

Hmm maybe Ill try setting text size to larger in my browser so I can use 1024X768, I have to use 800 x 640 to read the screen, or get a stiff neck from the double visions.

When building the site there is an option that allows the default to the users resolution. When I shop on line if I have to scroll left and right on the web site I don't buy unless I have no choice or they are a much better deal than everyone else. 
Rocky


----------



## paleydp (Jan 16, 2005)

On sites written with CSS, the CSS can be written to force the font size (much overused), or to use 'relative' font sizes, which allows the most wonderful use of the browsers ability to help my tired eyes. I don't know if that's where he's doing it, but I know Jeff is using some CSS. However it's done on this site, I appreciate it.


----------



## esheffield (Jan 18, 2005)

I marked 1280 x 1024, but I use several machines. The laptop I'm on at the moment is 1024 x 768. But I usually run the highest res I can and still read it. Preferably across multiple monitors. But I'm a programmer by trade and frequently have several things going at once that I need to be able to monitor at the same time (editor, debugger, app being debugged, reference material, server console, etc.) so I'm not really your typical user. But I've gotten so used to (and dependent on) the higher res that even 1024 x 768 feels kind of confining. 800 x 600 is like trying to read a large print book through a keyhole to me! [] 

Eddie


----------



## panini (Jan 21, 2005)

1024 x 768 is the usual for both of my 20in monitors but i use a dual scan video card...[]


----------



## Mudder (Jan 21, 2005)

I run 800 x 600 because I sit back a ways from the monitor and the larger letters are easier to read.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 24, 2005)

1280x1024, With larger fonts etc....Higher resolution = Better detail for me!!


----------



## wpenm (Jan 24, 2005)

I use the 800x600 on my antique HP Pavilion M50 monitor. I can still see it without my glasses.


----------



## John Carr (Feb 4, 2005)

I use 1280 x 1024 because I have a 21" monitor on my desktop. My laptop is set to 1024 x 768.


----------



## Gary (Feb 4, 2005)

1024x768


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 5, 2005)

My laptop at home is 1024x768


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2005)

I marked 1024 x 768 and then realized my computer is set at 800x640
my monitor is to small for the higher setting. so the poll is off by my one vote


----------



## bnosie (Feb 8, 2005)

1280x1024 on my 17" flat panel at home, 1152 x 864 on my 17" crt at work.

Just out of curiosity, Griz, what did the "expert" say was how the "real world" did things?


----------



## leehljp (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess I am the only odd ball on here with 1440 X 900 wide screen.


----------

